# der alte, der cheffe, der admin, die fette sau ...



## vierlagig (18 März 2010)

... hat heut burtstag... prost!


----------



## Paule (18 März 2010)

Also so eine Ansprache auf einen Jubilar habe ich jetzt noch nie gehört 4L.
Von mir nur ein ganz schlichtes:
Admin, alles Gute zum Geburtstag. :sm24:

PS:
Gar nicht so schlecht dieses Forum.


----------



## kolbendosierer (18 März 2010)

:sm20:

ALLES GUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

RObert


----------



## GLT (18 März 2010)

Na denn - alles Gute!


----------



## Manfred Stangl (18 März 2010)

Na da auch von mir:

ALLES GUTE!!!!!
:sm24:


----------



## crash (18 März 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
:sm20:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 März 2010)

Hallo Markus,
ich wünsche dir alles gute zum Geburtstag :sm24::sm20:

gruß helmut


----------



## Cerberus (18 März 2010)

Ich wünsch dem Markus auch Alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## Ralle (18 März 2010)

Da hat der 4L schon Wochen drauf gelauert! 

Auch von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## marlob (18 März 2010)

Von mir auch einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Matze001 (18 März 2010)

Ich kann mich auch nur anschließen!

Alles gute zum Geburtstag!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Feier noch allzu toll, damit du am Forumstreffen schon wieder nachlegen kannst


----------



## RGerlach (18 März 2010)

Hallo Markus,

auch von mir: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Und bitte nicht aus Versehen während der Feier das Forum abschalten .

:sm24: :sm20: :sm24:

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Waelder (18 März 2010)

Hallo Markus,

auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag wünscht Dir.

:sm6:Michael
The Wälder


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 März 2010)

Moin,

von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Ohne Markus hätte es dieses Forum in dieser Art wohl nie gegeben. Ich finde es sehr schön, dass es auf dieser Welt noch Menschen gibt, die auch den älteren Mitbürgern Gelegenheit geben sich in der Freizeit die Langeweile zu vertreiben, damit diese nicht irgendwelche Wartezimmer oder Supermarktkassen verstopfen...

In diesem Sinne: Hänge bitte noch viele Jahre dran, um Leute wie z.B. "R", "H", "S" oder "L" von der Öffentlichkeit fernzuhalten!!!


Alles Gute!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Kieler (18 März 2010)

Hallo Markus,

auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag. Feier schön. Ich trinke heute abend ein Bier auf Dich.


----------



## maweri (18 März 2010)

:sm20: Markus


von Deinem Namensvetter


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 März 2010)

Hallo Markus,
auch von mir natürlich ein ganz herzliches :sm20: und *Alles Gute* ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## vierlagig (18 März 2010)

maweri schrieb:


> von Deinem Namensvetter



das ist in diesem forum nichts besonderes und schon eher lästig...


----------



## marlob (18 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das ist in diesem forum nichts besonderes ...


Stimmt



vierlagig schrieb:


> ...und schon eher lästig...


Was denn genau ...? ;-)


----------



## vierlagig (18 März 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Was denn genau ...? ;-)



dass man markus sagt und ein ganzes rudel sich gleich angesprochen fühlt


----------



## marlob (18 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> dass man markus sagt und ein ganzes rudel sich gleich angesprochen fühlt


Ist auch unmöglich mit diesen ganzen Markus .
Warum fühlen die sich auch immer angesprochen?  ROFLMAO:


----------



## Kai (18 März 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 März 2010)

Na dem Beitragstitel will ich mich nicht so wirklich anschließen ,
den vielen guten Wünschen aber umso mehr:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## vierlagig (18 März 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Na dem Beitragstitel will ich mich nicht so wirklich anschließen ,



warum nicht?

fett, Adj., 
[3] umgangssprachlich für groß, bedeutend
[6] ugs., Jugendjargon: Ausdruck der Wertschätzung, der Anerkennung

Sau, Sub.,
[4] Schimpfwort für einen
[a] gemeinen, * schmutzigen oder obszönen Menschen

(und davon wird Markus sicher nichts abstreiten ^^ )*


----------



## nade (18 März 2010)

4L du Held... vom Erdbeerfeld...
Das konnte nur von dir kommen.

Nun ja Glühstrümpfe Markus.


----------



## Homer79 (18 März 2010)

auch von mir alles gute für den admin 

:sm20:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 März 2010)

Jetzt weiss ich auch warum Markus es gestern so eilig hatte..... Reinfeiern war angesagt.

Einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute


Axel


----------



## Jens_Ohm (18 März 2010)

Dem Ober Admin Markus einen herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Jens


----------



## Markus (18 März 2010)

hallo jungs!

danke euch, hat mich sehr gefreut!
bin eben aus dem bett gefallen, ging gester bis heute morgen um 8...

war grad ne ware feude auf eien schlag, die ganzen forenbeiträge sms und unbeantworteten anrufe zu lesen bzw. beantworten 

sooo jetzt gehe ich erst ml gepflegt in eine amerikanisches spezialitäten restaurant zum katerfrühstück! 

danke euch auch für die glückwünsche für das forum, bleibt wie ihr seid und weiter so! :s12:


----------



## argv_user (18 März 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> hallo jungs!
> 
> danke euch, hat mich sehr gefreut!
> bin eben aus dem bett gefallen, ging gester bis heute morgen um 8...



Darauf habe ich gewartet. Alles Gute auch von mir.


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (18 März 2010)

Hi Markus,

herzliche Geburtstagsgrüße aus Franken ins Ländle. 

Gruß FA


----------



## Perfektionist (18 März 2010)

achtundzwanzig Jahre alt - ein Grieche würde seinen neunundzwanzigsten feiern ...

Also noch ein Jahr bis zum dreissigsten 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

(hab ich mich verguckt? beim Paule in Post#2 fehlt nochn Danke?)


----------



## HaDi (18 März 2010)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## MW (18 März 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Markus !!!


----------



## Question_mark (18 März 2010)

*Häppi börschdei*

Hallo,

auch von mir meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute für die Zukunft. Jetzt kannst Du gleich weiterfeiern, 28 Jahre und ein Tag ist doch ein guter Grund 



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> in eine amerikanisches spezialitäten restaurant zum katerfrühstück



Das ist ja noch ungesunder als Rauchen, Saufen und bumm...

@vl : Alle Eigenschaften treffend beschrieben 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (18 März 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> (hab ich mich verguckt? beim Paule in Post#2 fehlt nochn Danke?)


 
sehr aufmerksam, da war ich wohl schneller im klicken als die forensoftware beim auswerten!


----------



## Hermann (18 März 2010)

auch von mir alles gute


----------



## Question_mark (18 März 2010)

*Willst wohl wieder ganz schnell in das McKotz*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> da war ich wohl schneller im klicken als die forensoftware beim auswerten!



Du hast es wohl besonders eilig, wieder in dieses amerikanische Spezialitätenrestaurant zu kommen ..
Da gibt es doch nicht mal Bier 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Zottel (18 März 2010)

*Glückwunsch*

Von mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## MSB (18 März 2010)

Upps ... beinahe übersehen, aber noch rechtzeitig ...

Auch von mir alles Gute ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...
> obszönen Menschen



_Obszön_ wird ich nicht sagen.

Gut, manchmal ist er der Zeit ein wenig voraus .


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 März 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> _Obszön_ wird ich nicht sagen.
> 
> Gut, manchmal ist er der Zeit ein wenig voraus .


 
ich darf garnicht an den Kirchenthread denken, da war er seiner Zeit
doch weit voraus. Meine Freundin hat nach den letzten blick auf meine
abrechnung auch gefordert das ich aus der kirche austreten soll.

Wie recht der Admin doch manchmal hat


----------



## Pizza (20 März 2010)

kaum hat man vor lauter Stress keine Zeit hier ständig mitzulesen, 
feiert jeder Geburtstag wie er lustig ist. 
Geht ja wieder Schlag auf Schlag.

Wenn ich jetzt Markus noch nachträglich gratuliere, 
sollte sich ja das halbe Forum angesprochen fühlen. 

Also, alles Gute dem Admin noch nachträglich. :sm20:


----------



## zotos (20 März 2010)

Pizza schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich jetzt Markus noch nachträglich gratuliere,
> sollte sich ja das halbe Forum angesprochen fühlen.
> 
> Also, alles Gute dem Admin noch nachträglich. :sm20:



Da schließe ich mich an. Ich übergehe die Geburtstagswünsche zurzeit regelmäßig aber ohne bösen Willen.

Alles Gute!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich darf garnicht an den Kirchenthread denken, da war er seiner Zeit
> doch weit voraus. Meine Freundin hat nach den letzten blick auf meine
> abrechnung auch gefordert das ich aus der kirche austreten soll.
> 
> Wie recht der Admin doch manchmal hat


 
Deine Freundin sieht deine Abrechnung ???? Meine denkt ich wäre Bettelarm *gggg

und wenn du aus der Kirche austritts brauchst du ein Neues Logo und eine neue Signatur. Das ja wohl klar, oder ? Drei Ohr Hase


----------



## Jan (21 März 2010)

Von mir noch nachträglich alles Gute.

Und viele viele kompetente Mitglieder wünsche ich.


----------

